# Can't Change Destination In App For Multiple Stops Anymore?



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Last couple of days when a pax requests additional stops on the trip , the app shows some type of error message and will not let me enter in the next destination. Type in the next address , hit send, and the error message pops up.

Was warned on this site multiple times to always type in the next address if it takes you out of your way. Otherwise you may not get paid the additional mileage . Therefore I always have.

Contacted Support and got a canned message about entering a new address is an option that is not available. 

Doesn't explain all the times I've done it in the past. 

Did something change. Is it the same now for everyone? Now longer need to type in new address? Or is Support talking out of their rear again?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I noticed that too, I used to change addresses all the time for multiple destination trips, also came in handy during ubereats dropoffs when the customer forgot to change addresses (since the ubereats app doesn't use GPS location)

Now I have to rely on using google maps or Apple maps with address changes


----------



## TahoeEcoboost (Jul 30, 2017)

Quoted Per the Uber Driver App 7/30/17: "MAKING MULTIPLE STOPS ON A TRIP - a TRIP FARE IS DETERMINED BY THE ROUTE'S TOTAL TIME AND DISTANCE. WHEN A STOP IS MADE DURING A TRIP, THIS WAITING TIME IS INCLUDED IN THE FARE. ANY DISTANCE TRAVELED TO ADDITIONAL STOPS PRIOR TO THE RIDERS FINAL DESTINATION WILL ALSO BE INCLUDED.

WHEN THE RIDER ASK YOU TO MAKE A STOP ON THE WAY TO THEIR FINAL DESTINATION, LET THE TRIP CONTINUE. SWIPE COMPLETE TRIP ONLY AFTER RIDERS EXIT YOUR VEHICLE AT THEIR FINAL DESTINATION."


----------

